# Almond Toffee Recipe



## Chelle (Jan 12, 2004)

I guess candy recipes fit in here as well. This recipe is from the December issue of Sunset magazine and I made several batches to give as gifts for the holidays. All the recipients raved about the toffee. It actually fairly easy to make.

Almond Toffee

1 1/2 cups whole raw almonds
3 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups butter (3 sticks)
1/4 cup light corn syrup
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon vanilla
12 ounces bittersweet or semi-sweet chocolate, finely chopped

1. Place almonds in a baking pan. Bake at 35, shaking pan occasionally until golden brown beneath the skins, 10 to 12 minutes. When cool enough to handle, finely chop.

2. In a 5 to 6 quart pan over medium-low heat, stir in sugar,butter, corn syrup, salt and 3/4 cup of water until butter is melted and sugar is dissolved. Increase heat to medium-high and cook, stirring occasionally, until the mixture is a deep golden brown (300 degrees on a candy thermometer), about 10 to 15 minutes. Now it could be the altitude but it took me at least 20 minutes to reach the right temp/consistency.

3. Remove from heat, stir in vanilla and half of the almonds. Immediately pour into a 10 by 15 inch baking pan with 1 inch sides (I used those disposable jelly roll pans). Let toffee cool at room temperature until set, at least 30 minutes. I actually let mine set for closer to an hour.

4. Melt chocolate in a double boiler, spread the melted chocolate over the cooled toffee using an offset spatula to get an even layer. Sprinkle remaining almonds evenly over the chocolate. Let stand at room temperature until chocolate is set, at least 1 hour.

5. To remove, gently twist pan to release toffee and then break into pieces. Store airtight at room temperature for up to 2 days (it holds longer but the chocolate gets hazy) or chill airtight up to 2 months.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 12, 2004)

Chelle;
   Thanks for the recipe. Looks terrific!


----------

